# some recent (July 2012) mice



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are some current mice I've bred:


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very nice you must be proud of those


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Those are lovely, gorgeous tails!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you! Their tails are actually not very good...

Each variety has its unique challenges (many of which you can see just from pictures!), but none of my mice have particularly nice tails.


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm speaking more from a pet-owner than show point of view


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I particularly like the chinchilla you have there. What are the challenges with that line?


----------

